# Are you having issues with OTA and L4.46/L4.45



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

if you are having issues with OTA after receiving L4.46, please post the details of your experiences here including the following. 

1) What DMA you are in 
2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?
3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

No audio on the CW- columbus , ohio


----------



## peter atchley (Apr 1, 2006)

no audio on about 1/3 of OTA channels. OK after power switch reboot.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My OTAs work fine in the DFW area. No issues since L4.46 download.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys.. more details the better if we want to try and capture what people are seeing.. 

Peter... How quickly does it come back after a reboot? Can you list the specific channels? 

Not sure what CW- is mrplow... Is that the only one and how many are you not seeing the problem with.


----------



## blizardj (Oct 10, 2007)

Las Vegas,NV

Lose audio when I tune to Local PBS 010-01, 010-02, 010-03.

Have locked those out.

Re-boot brings back audio, immediately.

John


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Los Angeles CA

Have no audio on Local CBS 002-01. Lost this last night, and lost the two CBS shows that I recorded OTA. 

Here's the interesting part. I have all of the other OTA HD stations ... sort of. But, if I move to Local CBS, I loose audio on NBC 004-01, and ABC 007-01. But here's the interesting part. Having lost this audio, I can get it back by moving to FOX 011-01. Then I get audio on ABC and NBC. But not CBS. Moving to CBS wipes out audio on ABC and NBC. Moving to FOX turns it back on. I have this problem on both TVs (2 622s). 

I do have audio on PBS 028-01, but this isn't a channel with a Dish Local HD counterpart.

Rebooting also brings back audio .... but not to CBS. 

Wonder what's magic about FOX. 

There don't seem to be many of us with this problem, and I know that it started last night.


----------



## jpryor (Oct 25, 2007)

1) DMA #72 Toledo

2) Maybe everything. About half of my OTA channels lose all audio after tuning to at least WGTE PBS 30.2 (I may have another channel from Detroit that causes issues as well), and others that are English while Live are turning up as Spanish on the DVR. I just watched "Grey's Anatomy" Live in English but was also DVRing, the recorded copy is in Spanish. The bad news is that while rebooting seems to fix the lost audio issues, the Spanish DVR issue is still happening after a reboot.

2/3) My previous post (similiar to "rbyers" observation with channel changing):

It seems that a local OTA sub channel 30.2 is causing the problems in my case. Once I surf over that particluar channel, I have random loss of audio on various OTA channels. Sometimes after switching back and forth through other OTA channels the audio will come back for some of my locals. A reboot is the only thing that really seems to fix the problem for all the OTA audio though.

The OTA receiver itself also seems to be less reliable now as well. I actually have to turn my boom a bit to pick up a couple local channels better, and there are a few more distant channels that are no longer coming in all that well. Previously I had all OTA locals without issue, and all Detroit channels as long as the boom was pointed north.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> if you are having issues with OTA after receiving L4.46, please post the details of your experiences here including the following.
> 
> 1) What DMA you are in
> 2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?
> 3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.


Nashville, TN DMA:

I have both a VIP 622 and a VIP 722. When I checked my recent OTA recordings, none of them had sound. This was true on both the 622 and 722! Apparently anything recorded since L446 downloaded has no sound.

I had sound on all OTA channels and subchannels but no sound on recordings from these same channels and subchannels.

A power button reset restored sound on all OTA recordings on both the 622 and 722. My concern is whether this is a permanent fix or whether I will lose the sound again. If this was a one time problem due to the download, that is one thing. Otherwise, this is a major problem.


----------



## jeffejr (Mar 13, 2005)

all ota's no sound, have done power switch reboot and relaoded channnels still no sound.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

1) What DMA you are in: 

130


2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?:

KIXE PBS 09-01/02/03 affects all OTA channels



3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible: 

At first I didn't know that the problem was caused when tuning to one station. I found that if I changed channels moving through all the OTA channels from lower numbers up, just passing through the PBS channels, would cause the HD OTA channels to lose auido. When changing channels in the reverse direction would then kill the audio to the sub-channels. After a few moments checking the channels again, all OTA channels were without audio. All of my OTA DVR events that recorded had no auido. 

Occassionally when either the HD channels or the sub-channels still had audio (before going completely dead), the OTA HD channels audio didn't sync with the video and was delayed.

By removing KIXE PBS channels and doing a reboot, all the remaining OTA channels work normally.

I contacted engineering at KIXE and learned that they upgraded VIDIEM firmware for their Harris Flexicoder, from version 2.3 to version 4.1 for compliance purposes. With L446 OTA channels worked normally for all channels for one day. This is why the firmware upgrade is suspected as the cause of the problem. If the firmware were rolled back to the previous version, then it could be confirmed if the new firmware at fault.


----------



## ifp (Oct 28, 2006)

Lexington, KY

056-01 (fox) and 018-01 (nbc)

First channel I noticed didn't have audio was fox, then a recording event happened (the office) and it has no audio. NBC didn't have any audio when I turned on the DVR before trying to watch the office, but then after I exited out of the office, audio was back on NBC. I tried the DVR event again, but still no audio. Haven't tried a reboot or anything like that yet, maybe Saturday when I have some more time to watch tv.


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> if you are having issues with OTA after receiving L4.46, please post the details of your experiences here including the following.
> 
> 1) What DMA you are in
> 2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?
> 3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.


1. Tulsa
2. Yes, all of my OTA channels are affected.
3. Last night I noticed that I lost audio on a majority of my OTA channels. My audio receiver flagged them all as 5.1. On the few channels where I had audio, it was flagged as Mono. A unplugged the receiver and plugged it back in. It's a length wait for it to find the satellites, but this corrected the problem for almost 24 hrs.

Tonight, my recording of Grey's Anatomy was in Mono. Recording of ER was flagged 5.1, but sounded like mono. After that, when switching back to live TV, there was no audio on any OTA channel. Some were flagged 5.1 and some Mono.


----------



## jpryor (Oct 25, 2007)

Below is my comprehensive OTA channel analysis with the two primary offenders identified and the remaining channels that have issues:

*Channel,	Live Audio Status,	DMA,	Callsign,	Network,	(OK = English Audio or Audio Present)*
002-01	OK	Detroit	WJBK	FOX	
004-01	No Audio	Detroit	WDIV	NBC	(Causes Audio Issues After Viewing)
004-02	OK	Detroit	WDIV	NBC	
007-01	Spanish	Detroit	WXYZ	ABC	
007-02	OK	Detroit	WXYZ	ABC	
011-01	No Audio	Toledo	WTOL	CBS	
013-01	OK	Toledo	WTVG	ABC	(But DVR Recordings are in Spanish)
013-02	OK	Toledo	WTVG	ABC	
013-03	OK	Toledo	WTVG	ABC	
020-01	No Audio	Detroit	WMYD	MyNetworkTV	
020-02	OK	Detroit	WMYD	MyNetworkTV	
024-01	No Audio	Toledo	WNWO	NBC	
024-02	OK	Toledo	WNWO	NBC	
024-03	No Audio	Toledo	WNWO	NBC	
030-01	No Audio	Toledo	WGTE	PBS	
030-02	No Audio	Toledo	WGTE	PBS	(Causes Audio Issues After Viewing)
030-03	No Audio	Toledo	WGTE	PBS	
036-01	OK	Toledo	WUPW	FOX	
050-01	No Audio	Detroit	WKBD	CW	
056-01	OK	Detroit	WTVS	PBS	
056-02	01 Audio	Detroit	WTVS	PBS	(Had 056-01 Audio initially, now No Audio)
056-03	OK	Detroit	WTVS	PBS	
062-01	No Audio	Detroit	WWJ	CBS


----------



## exegesis48 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can confirm that boylehome's fix works! I just removed all of my OTA PBS stations and did a reset. No more audio loss on any OTA channels. I am in Tucson (DMA #68) and my local OTA PBS stations are KUAT Channel 6.1, 6.2, 6.3 and 6.4. It's been several hours now and I still have no audio issues. I was getting the weird spanish overlays etc, but no problems since removing all the digital OTA PBS stations from my channel listing.

I'm willing to bet that the local PBS stations have changed something and it's causing conflicts with the new VIP software. I just hope that Dish gets this fixed soon.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm in the Atlanta DMA.
The channels affected are ABC (WSB 2-01), Fox (WAGA 5-01), NBC (WXIA 11-01) and CBS (WGCL 46-01.
I discovered that once I tuned to WATL (36-01) and subsequently recorded any of the above channels, they would have no audio upon playback. If I viewed as they were recording, audio was there. Other OTA channels seemed to have been OK. I believe the above channels are the only ones that I receive in HD.
Re-scan of local channels seems to clear it up. The offending channel has been removed and I haven't noticed the problem since. Not convinced that it won't happen again though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It appears to be effecting most of my OTA channels.. I think all the major networks.... in LA. Strange thing is that I play back a show Survivor from last week and it plays fine. So I have to question. Why did tonights show not play fine while last weeks did? Remember.... From what I know about DVRs, the incoming stream is just placed onto the drive and then read back from the drive and decoded so why would I not see this same thing happen with a show from last week? I would expect it to have the same issues but it does not and it only appears to have started today. I am not sure when I got L4.46 since I just noticed I got it tonight. Anyone have a show laying around from last week that they can try and see if it plays back fine?

The other thing I am seeing.. Audio comes and goes during the commercials. Not all commercials shows audio but some do and some don't. I tried playing setting audio to PCM only and that did not help. 

Something is a muck here and it just showed up today for me.. Question... Did anyone that had L4.46 last week have audio issue before the last day or so? if not... the plot thickings.

I checked AVSForums and I don't see any posts in the LA area regarding people seeing this... hmmmmm...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

1) What DMA you are in?

Albuquerque, NM

2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?

It seems like the following stations are not getting audio:
CBS - 013-01
ABC - 007-01
NBC - 004-01
FOX - 002-01

3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.
It seems like the audio is sporadic since I might get it at one time and not at another.


----------



## exegesis48 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ron, have you tried the fix suggested above? I would really like to hear if anyone else is finding that certain channels are causing the system's audio encoding to fail.


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

I've lost the audio on all of my OTA stations (Boston DMA) except for channel 2, on both my 622 and my 722 since getting 4.46


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> if you are having issues with OTA after receiving L4.46, please post the details of your experiences here including the following.
> 
> 1) What DMA you are in
> 2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?
> 3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.


I'm in the Birmingham DMA for DISH channels but get my OTA from Montgomery DMA.

I've had my VIP622 since they were first available and this is the first OTA audio problem I've seen. In my case, the audio is absent from every other subchannel, for example, local APT channel 26 has 4 subchannels, -01 is HD, -02 is SD, -03 is IQ and -04 is a feed I rarely view. Anyway, after 466 loaded I get audio on the -01 and -03 subchannels but none on the -02 and -04 subchannels. On another OTA, CBS8, I get good audio on the -01 subchannel (HD) and the -02 audio on the -03 subchannel (weather feed).

Rebooting shifts the missing audio to other subchannels but does not clear the problem. As someone else mentioned, by randomly tuning to different OTA channels the missing audio can be restored on some but then disappear on others...

Definately a bug in the 466 release...


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> I can confirm that boylehome's fix works! I just removed all of my OTA PBS stations and did a reset. No more audio loss on any OTA channels. I am in Tucson (DMA #68) and my local OTA PBS stations are KUAT Channel 6.1, 6.2, 6.3 and 6.4. It's been several hours now and I still have no audio issues. I was getting the weird spanish overlays etc, but no problems since removing all the digital OTA PBS stations from my channel listing.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that the local PBS stations have changed something and it's causing conflicts with the new VIP software. I just hope that Dish gets this fixed soon.


Additional Observations from the Nashville DMA:

No audio, live or recorded, from the Nashville FOX affiliate. However, the Huntsville FOX affiliate does have audio.

A power-button reboot fixes the no-audio on recordings problem but not the lack of sound on the Nashville FOX affiliate.

The no-audio on recordings is triggered by selecting the Nashville PBS affiliate (WNPT). Once triggered, the only way I have been able to recover is to reboot. Based on this it appears that boylehome's "fix" will avoid the no-audio on recordings but does nothing for the no-audio issue on the FOX affiliate.


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

Raleigh, NC DMA:

No problems to report so far.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bbomar said:


> ...The no-audio on recordings is triggered by selecting the Nashville PBS affiliate (WNPT). Once triggered, the only way I have been able to recover is to reboot. Based on this it appears that boylehome's "fix" will avoid the no-audio on recordings but does nothing for the no-audio issue on the FOX affiliate.


It sounds like FOX is also has a problem. If you delete the FOX channel Reboot then add back the PBS, does PBS still have audio problems? Both stations may use the same brand encoder.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> I can confirm that boylehome's fix works! I just removed all of my OTA PBS stations and did a reset. No more audio loss on any OTA channels. I am in Tucson (DMA #68) and my local OTA PBS stations are KUAT Channel 6.1, 6.2, 6.3 and 6.4. It's been several hours now and I still have no audio issues. I was getting the weird spanish overlays etc, but no problems since removing all the digital OTA PBS stations from my channel listing.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that the local PBS stations have changed something and it's causing conflicts with the new VIP software. I just hope that Dish gets this fixed soon.


Hopefully, E* will get a fix soon, but sometimes software updates are slow in coming.

It wouldn't hurt to contact engineering at the problem station and tell about the problem. They may have a faster solution in fixing the problem. They can rolling-back to the previous firmware version, or they can get their firmware vendor to expedite a fix (as was the solution for the previous OTA fiasco where the ViP software versions caused abstract OTA signal readings, signal loss and the Error 730 "Yellow Screen" for some stations in different DMA's).


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

I just got off of the phone with Dish tech support, and the CSR I spoke with was indeed aware of this issue, and (reading from the script) he informed me that a fix should be forthcoming "next week". He was not aware of the work-around posted here, so I guided him to this thread (specifically boylehome's excellent analysis) - he said he would forward that info to the the tech guys.

As with boylehome (and others), the offending station here in the Boston DMA seems to be PBS, (002.x).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Anyone have a show laying around from last week that they can try and see if it plays back fine?


Yes, programs recorded prior to L4.46 playback just fine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> Ron, have you tried the fix suggested above? I would really like to hear if anyone else is finding that certain channels are causing the system's audio encoding to fail.


For me, once the offending channel was removed, recording from OTA seems to be working fine at least; as of this minute.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

TulsaOK said:


> Yes, programs recorded prior to L4.46 playback just fine.


Which would tend for me to believe the boylehome is on to something in his analysis. Would be interesting to know if anyone has L4.45 still or better yet a house that has the issue and has both L4.45 and L4.46, but my guess is L4.46 is wide and we all have it based on the activity here.

As for the workaround.. No.. I have not tried it yet.. still trying to classify if it is one channel. Personally I don't think it is in my case. Seems to be more than one.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

I still have 4.45 (as of 15 minutes ago) so I don't think it's gone wide yet. After everything I'm reading, I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

I received L4.46 on 10/24/07, and I lost all Video and Audio on 10/25:


1) What DMA you are in - Sacramento

2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are? OTAs, Locals, All others

3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.
Tuned to an OTA Local (not PBS) and picture and audio did not come up. Warning Screen "Check Switch" displayed. Switched to another local channel that also showed Check Switch Screen. Tuned to another Sat local that came up. Went back to original OTA which now also was back. Went to another Sat local and all audio and video was gone. Did power switch re-boot and problems went away.

Also noticed all Sat locals were not receiving DD5.1 sound. OTAs were receiving 5.1.

ViP 722, one month.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good.. hopefully someone is lucky to have both and also have the issue to see if it effect L4.45 but based on not seeing posted regarding users seeing it I have my doubts and suspect it is a combination of L4.46 and a new firmware upgrade at the source...

I added L4.45 to the poll to see if we can answer this question


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

boylehome said:


> It sounds like FOX is also has a problem. If you delete the FOX channel Reboot then add back the PBS, does PBS still have audio problems? Both stations may use the same brand encoder.


It will be Saturday morning before I can give this a try. I also emailed Dish with my observations.


----------



## eps3 (Oct 26, 2007)

1) Roanoke, VA
how do i determine what "dma" is?

2) all 4 network local OTA HD channels lost audio

007-01 WDBJ CBS
010-01 WSLS NBC
013-01 WSET ABC
027-01 WFXR FOX

after reboot, cbs and nbc work fine until tune abc(no audio), then lose audio on cbs and nbc also. fox has no audio even if skip abc.

722 installed 10-20-07


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Which would tend for me to believe the boylehome is on to something in his analysis. Would be interesting to know if anyone has L4.45 still or better yet a house that has the issue and has both L4.45 and L4.46, but my guess is L4.46 is wide and we all have it based on the activity here.
> 
> As for the workaround.. No.. I have not tried it yet.. still trying to classify if it is one channel. Personally I don't think it is in my case. Seems to be more than one.


I actually found another one that causes the problem. WUPA (43-01). I think that's all. It's one that I don't think I've ever watched but it shows up after a local scan. So it's WATV and WUPA in the Atlanta DMA.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

1) What DMA you are in 
Austin, TX

2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?
All OTA channels... at random.

3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.
Audio loss on one channel, then shortly there after it cascades across all OTA feeds. There is not patter as to which channel starts the problem, or which channel was the last to have sound before the jump to no sound. So far, there has been no sound loss in the midst of viewing a channel, but rather only when switching from one to another.

... I just had my install on Monday. I first noticed the problem on Wednesday evening. I seem to recall checking the data on Tuesday and I was still at 4.45. Now I'm on 4.46. This is swell.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I had voted no problem, but now have tested all my OTA channels (38 subchannels in all).

1) What DMA you are in 
NY
2) Are all channels effected. If not, what ones are?
No, which is why I didn't originally notice it. Effected ones are
WXTV and WNJN (4 subchannels).
3) What are your experiencing. Be as detailed as possible.
Audio missing on 622 with L4.46. Audio works on my other one which is still at L4.45.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> I had voted no problem, but now have tested all my OTA channels (38 subchannels in all).
> 
> 1) What DMA you are in
> NY
> ...


I think if the folks who report no problems with L4.46 and OTA would take the time to do this test, they would also change their vote. Maybe not all, but the majority. Once I found the channel causing my problem, I quit looking. Upon further testing, I did find another one. It's a channel that I don't watch (not a Jerry Springer fan). It's kind of like a land mine out there waiting to be stepped on (tuned to).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I just received this from Dish:

Thank you for this additional information! Your feedback was immediately forwarded to our software team and they are now pushing to release the fix as early as next week. Once the software fix is released, we would like to check back with you to ensure your receiver is functioning properly.

We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you and your patience is very much appreciated.

Regards,
EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I have to change my vote also. I said I had no problems, but in fact, I do. Most of my OTAs are OK, but some (all of them secondary subchannels) have no sound.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Utica, NY DMA Lost sound from WTVH HD CBS and WSYT HD FOX Syracuse. All was fine prior to 4.46. NBC, ABC and FOX out of Utica are okay but they don't broadcast in HD or Dolby 5.1. Tried all fixes listed in this forum to no avail.


----------



## jaustin916 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am having some audio issues when recording from the OTA channels. Sometimes there is no audio, sometimes there is. Never had this issue before. This problem occurred on my local NBC affiliate, KCRA 03-01.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

DMA: Cincinnati

14-2 and 14-3 instantly cause the problem on the reciever with 4.46, I cannot reproduce the problem on 4.45

Symptoms after tuning to the offending channel(s): No audio on those channels and no audio on some primary and sub channels, the audio comes back after a reboot but the channels affected after the reboot do not appear to be repeatable, i.e. when tuning through them sometimes they have audio and sometimes they don't. Everything on the DVR seems to play back fine (nothing recorded from the offending channel) but I'm not sure when the 4.46 s/w was loaded to that receiver either.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> I just received this from Dish:
> 
> Thank you for this additional information! Your feedback was immediately forwarded to our software team and they are now pushing to release the fix as early as next week. Once the software fix is released, we would like to check back with you to ensure your receiver is functioning properly.
> 
> ...


Glad DISH is responding so quickly.

I found (for me) a reliable way to restore lost audio on an OTA channel.

1. Menu-9-6
2. Left-tab to the vertical list of OTA channels
3. Down-tab to the OTA channel you want to restore audio
4. Wait for the signal to "lock" and you get the green signal strength meter
5. Press VIEW to return to live TV.

That's it...you will at least have audio on "That" channel.

If you have a timer set for an OTA be sure to do this before you turn off the receiver and go to bed. If your timers are recording more than one OTA you may not have audio on the other channel(s).

To be sure, L466 introduced this OTA bug.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> DMA: Cincinnati
> 
> 14-2 and 14-3 instantly cause the problem on the reciever with 4.46, I cannot reproduce the problem on 4.45
> 
> Symptoms after tuning to the offending channel(s): No audio on those channels and no audio on some primary and sub channels, the audio comes back after a reboot


Bob,

I also have the same problem on 48-1 and 48-2. I find it a little strange that the problem (here) is only when you tune to a PBS station. The OTA network stations are fine as long as you don't tune to a PBS station first.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Bill R said:


> Bob,
> 
> I also have the same problem on 48-1 and 48-2. I find it a little strange that the problem (here) is only when you tune to a PBS station. The OTA network stations are fine as long as you don't tune to a PBS station first.


That's interesting. The other night I found myself especially annoyed by PBS. Maybe my subconscious realized what was happening... or maybe I just hate that dork on Wired Science....

I hope that report of a s/w fix by next week holds up. I'm not holding my breath though... and part of me worries what this 'fix' will end up 'breaking'.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Colo Springs CO
Loss of audio only on Fox 21.1 all others normal.
Loss of audio only happens when selecting Fox from the guide. If I press channel up or down and then back to Fox audio is restored and remains. World series game #2 audio remained for entire game. Have not used DVR for Fox so not sure if it works or not. I do not view Fox except for sports, so very limited use.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Perhaps my experiences are a bit different than others here... I just played around a bit more with it and it appears that if I channel change using the up and down arrows to go off an OTA to the Dish local and then back to the OTA that has audio loss the audio comes back. Also, I don't loose audio 100% of the time and the trigger seems to be for me.. Using the EPG to go to the channel. 

Anyone seeing this or once your audio is gone it is gone completely. I am not experiencing that except with the CBS survivor recording and I have not tried doing other recordings.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Perhaps my experiences are a bit different than others here... I just played around a bit more with it and it appears that if I channel change using the up and down arrows to go off an OTA to the Dish local and then back to the OTA that has audio loss the audio comes back. Also, I don't loose audio 100% of the time and the trigger seems to be for me.. Using the EPG to go to the channel.
> 
> Anyone seeing this or once your audio is gone it is gone completely. I am not experiencing that except with the CBS survivor recording and I have not tried doing other recordings.


Ron

I had earlier found that by scrolling with the up/down buttons, the only channel to really screw me up was KCBS. There seems to be no way for me to get KCBS HD OTA. BUT, have found that if I press 004-01 or get to KNBC HD OTA from the guide, I don't get sound. As you'd found, going to the Dish Local for the channel and then scrolling back up restores audio. Also, going to Fox also restores audio for me. But NOTHING will get me KCBS OTA ... and that's the channel I most often record. Boo Hoo.

You know, I'm surprised that Dish doesn't just roll back to 445. At least it didn't have the audio loss problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Now this is odd. We are looking at the exact same feed. My audio is very intermittent. Some times I get CBS. Other times I do not. Once I get it, I can pretty consistently change a channel up or down and audio would return. 

I tried pressing record twice on OTA channels that I was having audio. WHen I played them back.. No audio... 

I find it very interesting that we both are looking at the same stream and getting someone different experiences.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

That's what I thought. And, my experiences are very repeatable on my own stuff. I do admit that I haven't experimented on both sets. I'll try to fool around with the upstairs set tonight and see how it follows my downstairs experiences.


----------



## waltonb (Oct 27, 2007)

DMA: 
Boston
Channels effected:
7.1 (NBC), 44.4 (PBS) may be more but noticed these
Issue:
Noticed that the Office recorded on Thursday had no audio. Seemed odd. Then watching anything on PBS Kids (44.4) produced a very odd result. All the programming was in visually impaired mode (basically SAP mode 2). I switched the TV to the TV's ATSC tuner and tried 44.4 and it was ok. I hit SAP and it went to visually impaired audio. I hit SAP again and back to normal. So I rebooted the VIP622 by unplugging and re-plugging and still same issues. So now I get to hear every little thing Curious George does described to me by some nice lady. Hope it gets fixed soon but it is driving me crazy.

VIP622, L446


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I received 4.46 sometime this week.

We are in the Youngstown, Ohio area.

We usually go directly to the station we want, but after reading these posts, I tried scrolling through the OTA channels to see what would happen.

The NBC, CBS, Fox, and ABC stations work fine. When I went to the local PBS station, WNEO-45/49 sub channel 2, channel 045-2, I lost audio. Scrolling back through the other stations, the audio was gone there as well. A soft reboot did not bring back the audio. A hard (power down) reboot brought back the audio immediately. I tried the sequence again, and had the same response. As soon as I hit the PBS sub channel 2, audio was lost on all OTA stations - hard reboot restored it.

Since we do not get the EPG on our OTA PBS sub channel stations, we do not watch them much, as we do not know what is on. The only way I would have known about this problem would have been scolling the channels by accident, or in this case, to manually try it to see if there was a problem.

Oops - forgot. This is a VIP622 - same unit in place since April, 2006.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

All my sat recordings made after the sofware update to L 4.46 on my 722 show a black frozen screen when I hit start. I have to hit skip forward button to get the recording going. I also can not watch a show that is recording from the start once it starts recording. I get a frozen picture screen . I have to either stop the recording or to wait till it is fully recorded. I compared recordings of shows that I recorded a couple of weeks ago that had been recorded under L 4.45 software, to the newer once post L 4.46. The older ones started just fine but the new shows had frozen black screens. ON the ota side I am not having any issues.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What you are experiencing with L4.46 Mike I have not seen.... I have personally recorded hours with L4.46 and all seems find with playback. No lock ups. I assume you did the hard reboot? still having the issue after it?


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had L4.46 for a couple days with no problems until tonight.

I'm in the Flint area. I lost audio on the Flint, and Detroit ABC channels, did a front panel reboot and got the Flint ABC ch. back, but Detroit ABC, NBC, and the Flint area NBC channels were without audio. Did another button reboot and lost all OTA audio.

I finally did a power cord reboot and all OTA channels have audio now.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> What you are experiencing with L4.46 Mike I have not seen.... I have personally recorded hours with L4.46 and all seems find with playback. No lock ups. I assume you did the hard reboot? still having the issue after it?


Yes ,I have done a hard reboot , power button reboot etc. I should of added that the channels that I am seeing the frozen black screen on are all Satellite delivered local hd channels from Houston. I haven't seen this on other sat channels. I watched all of my newer and older recordings last night and I will have to see if it happens again tonight when I record off of my sat hd locals.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Hartford/New HAven CT DMA
v4.45 of software (as of 10/30) on a refurb (replacement) 622, HDMI
No big issues - receive about 15 locals, all are fine. I did notice an audio lag on NBC last night but the other stations were fine so it might have just been a station thing. Also I DO NOT receive a PBS station even though it *should* be coming in at 90+ (even manual addition doesn't find it)


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Los Angeles DMA

My experience is that CBS OTA (002-01) does not have audio unless:

1.) I tune to the satellite 002-00 first and then to 002-1
2.) I tune to 002-01 and wait for about 1 minute

Other OTA channels are intermittent. CBS seems to be the only channel that is consistently not working.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

1. Sacramento DMA

2 and 3. 

My CW channel has no audio period and nothing can restore it. In live mode or pause, all audio is as it should be, DD 5.1, PLII, etc on all of the other channels. The problems start playing back events recorded OTA. NBC= no audio. CBS= only center channel. Once I even got the SAP for the hard of hearing during Without a Trace. Tried recording part of the WS on Fox, got Spanish audio. I haven't tried ABC.

My other 622 that still has 4.45 works fine.

S~


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Cokeswigga said:


> Los Angeles DMA
> 
> My experience is that CBS OTA (002-01) does not have audio unless:
> 
> ...


Just got back to town. Tried to play my DVR of last night's 60 Minutes, recorded from 002-01 OTA. Video is fine but there's no audio. Of course I can't say for sure whether it's 4.46, some other issue with my 622 or a problem with CBS in L.A....

One thing I have noticed is that channel changing using the "browse" function (when you're watching a program but want to check on another channel's schedule) is really slow now.

I'm going to do a power plug reboot.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I voted the first option, but really I lost 4 of my 9 HD channels.

La Crosse - Eau Clare, WI DMA

Lost Channels 8-CBS and 19-ABC.

Only receiving 31-PBS.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

We had audio on all the OTA channels last night after doing a power cord reboot. I turned it on today and still had audio on all the channels except the Flint area Fox channel.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

And I upgraded from the 921 to get a better OTA tuner


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Has anybody in Chicago DMA received this update yet? I notice I don't see anybody from the area complaining about audio problems but that doesn't mean they don't exist yet.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 30, 2007)

Woke up this morning, turned on ViP 722 DVr and checked the firmware. 4.47! Immediatly scanned for locals. All Local digital channels now work with all audio. Never saw the DD 5.1 come on, but I was watching news so maybe it doesn't have dd 5.1 in the stream I viewed.

Nate


----------

